# Dremel suggestion?



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Does anyone have a particular dremel that they like? Hoping for something small enough that it will work for my 7 lb girl (who, despite my best cooperative care intentions, hates having her back nails trimmed).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Dremel is a brand, and I think they are all about the same size. It's just a matter of battery operated or corded. I have the battery operated one, and I always get the pet one, because I don't need all the other attachments they have on the fancier versions. There is no difference in the motor. You DO want to get an extra battery when you buy it, however. That is why I ended up having to buy a second one. Like most rechargeable batteries, eventually, the batteries stop holding their charge. It's also a bit of a pain to have the battery run out in the middle of doing nails. But when I went to buy a new battery, they had changed the model JUST enough that the battery no longer fit my handle!!!

This is the one I have now:



Amazon.com



I also have this thing that someone suggested as a "quieter" option. It IS quieter, but it takes SO much longer that I don't think it's worth it. It might be OK for starting to get a puppy used to nail grinding, or if you want to smooth nails after clipping:



Amazon.com


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I use a Dremel Stylus 1100 lithium-ion. It looks like this model has been discontinued. I have been using it for over 10 years and the battery is still very good. Not sure if it is because it has a lithium battery. Or maybe I don’t do nails often enough? I have used it every 1 to 2 weeks on Mia, however the yorkie prefers clippers.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I have several dremel brand rotary tools. I think the best one is what feels most comfortable to you in your hand, keeping in mind your your comfort level and experience - and if it’s a useful tool for you for other things. The pet version is fine, but there isn’t anything special about it other than marketing. I have one that is a lot more powerful and it is only a little louder. It must be be faster and easier to do nails but it’s also larger and heavier so I wouldn’t be comfortable using it while holding a wiggly paw with one hand, especially with Sundance’s level of cooperation. But for someone experienced, especially if they already own one, it would be great. My regular dremel has specs similar to the version for pets, but it’s not cordless, which is why I decided to get the version specifically for nails. Cordless isn’t necessary, though. I was given the flex shaft attachment as a gift and I have wondered if it would be good for nails because it’s small and comfortable to hold but draws more power than a comparable “pen” size dremel.

For another brand, it might be useful to compare specs against dremel. Sometimes the specs are really poor and that’s why it costs less, but there are a few generic tools out there if you aren’t concerned about them being specifically for pets. It seems like the generic pet versions are overpriced, imo. My sister found a pretty decent rotary tool kit on Amazon that works with dremel brand accessories to use around her house.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Dremel I use. I like this design because it is very easy for me to hold. However, it appears to be discontinued.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have several dremel brand rotary tools. I think the best one is what feels most comfortable to you in your hand, keeping in mind your your comfort level and experience - and if it’s a useful tool for you for other things. The pet version is fine, but there isn’t anything special about it other than marketing. I have one that is a lot more powerful and it is only a little louder. It must be be faster and easier to do nails but it’s also larger and heavier so I wouldn’t be comfortable using it while holding a wiggly paw with one hand, especially with Sundance’s level of cooperation. But for someone experienced, especially if they already own one, it would be great. My regular dremel has specs similar to the version for pets, but it’s not cordless, which is why I decided to get the version specifically for nails. Cordless isn’t necessary, though. I was given the flex shaft attachment as a gift and I have wondered if it would be good for nails because it’s small and comfortable to hold but draws more power than a comparable “pen” size dremel.
> 
> For another brand, it might be useful to compare specs against dremel. Sometimes the specs are really poor and that’s why it costs less, but there are a few generic tools out there if you aren’t concerned about them being specifically for pets. It seems like the generic pet versions are overpriced, imo. My sister found a pretty decent rotary tool kit on Amazon that works with dremel brand accessories to use around her house.


I haven't found the pet one to be over-priced... I specifically bought it because it's one of the cheapest Dremel models!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Here is a picture of the Dremel I use. I like this design because it is very easy for me to hold. However, it appears to be discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 177208


I've never even seen one like that!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I've never even seen one like that!!!


I really like this style. Fits so nice in the hand. This one is at least 10 years old.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I haven't found the pet one to be over-priced... I specifically bought it because it's one of the cheapest Dremel models!


I meant “pet” rotary tools that aren’t dremel brand, random brands on Amazon. Some of them are priced nearly the same as the Dremel but they don’t have the same settings or amperage, and some are very cheap but i’m skeptical about whether they are worth buying in the long run. I think they often have a higher markup because they are labeled as “pet” tools. That doesn’t seem to be the case with Dremel, I’m pretty sure the pet version and the comparable “tool” version are the same price, or close. However, there are some generic non-pet rotary tools on Amazon that seem to be more comparable to Dremel and are a little less expensive. The tool my sister found was pretty comparable to dremel and about the same price but it came with a large set of accessories and storage (which she expected might not be great quality but turned out to be great). I hope that makes sense!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the tips! I will compare the specs and may try the low decibal one that Krandall mentioned to start…. JoJo’s feet and nails are SO tiny (pretty sure Charlie’s nails even as a little puppy were bigger!) so guessing I may not need something all that high powered.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

LWalks said:


> Thank you all for the tips! I will compare the specs and may try the low decibal one that Krandall mentioned to start…. JoJo’s feet and nails are SO tiny (pretty sure Charlie’s nails even as a little puppy were bigger!) so guessing I may not need something all that high powered.


Good point…puppy nails should not take as much power. Mia’s nails are like horse hooves!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I meant “pet” rotary tools that aren’t dremel brand, random brands on Amazon. Some of them are priced nearly the same as the Dremel but they don’t have the same settings or amperage, and some are very cheap but i’m skeptical about whether they are worth buying in the long run. I think they often have a higher markup because they are labeled as “pet” tools. That doesn’t seem to be the case with Dremel, I’m pretty sure the pet version and the comparable “tool” version are the same price, or close. However, there are some generic non-pet rotary tools on Amazon that seem to be more comparable to Dremel and are a little less expensive. The tool my sister found was pretty comparable to dremel and about the same price but it came with a large set of accessories and storage (which she expected might not be great quality but turned out to be great). I hope that makes sense!


Oh! I agree with THAT completely! I am careful not to even CALL those "Dremel" because they are decidedly NOT! LOL! And I agree... they are good for ...not much! LOL! As far as I can see, the only difference between the BRAND NAME "pet" Dremel and the other models is that they only sell the grinding tools that you'd use for nails, and not all the other gadgets. Which makes it a bit less expensive, and a LOT less confusing to a first-time user. When I bought my first one, they didn't offer a "pet" version, and it took me asking several other people to figure out which head I was supposed to be using, how to put it on, etc. Now, it comes set up and ready to go.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I have the one (7300) that Karen mentioned and like it a lot


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Good point…puppy nails should not take as much power. Mia’s nails are like horse hooves!!!!


Kodi's nails have gotten VERY thick and "horny", for lack of a better term, as he has aged too. He's my first/oldest dog, so maybe this is just an age thing. Maybe Tom King or Boo's Dad can tell us?


----------

